# 2month old pigeon help!



## aliciamschultz (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought a homing pigeon a week ago and the person said its a few months oldand I need help on taming it, I have it in a big made cage thing and it has room to fly in place to stretch wings and she makes this puffing noise whenim near and when i forst got her she seemed fine and I could have her perched on my finger then I put her in thr other cage amd then a day later tried having het bathe herself cause she stunk and o puther in the tub and she freaked and flew to a window perch then when I tried getting her she nipped then I Had to grab her anf put her in a box after that she makes the puffing noise like she needed water, the pigeon grit makes her neck really red and she doesn't seem to drink water, I was also planning on flying her, her previous home she never flew, she has a clear view of my yard where she is and o really want her to home here not her previous home, I need advice on taming and flying her, also food, I just have her eating wild bird seed and pigeon grit and parakeet treat. advice needed! Also when I had her in the bathroom I saw a. Small gray bug in her feathers! I sprayed 8 in 1 mites and lice spray but I don't know if its gone, if its red mites what do I Do! She's in my closet with all my clothes


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

aliciamschultz said:


> I bought a homing pigeon a week ago and the person said its a few months oldand I need help on taming it, I have it in a big made cage thing and it has room to fly in place to stretch wings and she makes this puffing noise whenim near and when i forst got her she seemed fine and I could have her perched on my finger then I put her in thr other cage amd then a day later tried having het bathe herself cause she stunk and o puther in the tub and she freaked and flew to a window perch then when I tried getting her she nipped then I Had to grab her anf put her in a box after that she makes the puffing noise like she needed water, the pigeon grit makes her neck really red and she doesn't seem to drink water, I was also planning on flying her, her previous home she never flew, she has a clear view of my yard where she is and o really want her to home here not her previous home, I need advice on taming and flying her, also food, I just have her eating wild bird seed and pigeon grit and parakeet treat. advice needed! Also when I had her in the bathroom I saw a. Small gray bug in her feathers! I sprayed 8 in 1 mites and lice spray but I don't know if its gone, if its red mites what do I Do! She's in my closet with all my clothes


If you keep her indoors and consider her your pet, I should say do not tame, but build a realtionship with her, it takes more time and patience but at the end she will trust you in place of just doing what you want because she is starving, do not put her in any kind of extreme situation.

If she never could fly before it would be a bit dangerosu to let her fly free too soon outside let her to get used to her place and let her see the area where she lives. Try to find a pigeon mix in a bird shop in your area, some pictures of her would nice to see her and her inviroment


----------

